# Lebenstest.de



## Phil (27 April 2007)

Hallo ich habe folgende Email erhalten. Wie soll ich mich verhalten?


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau [ edit] ,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung auf [noparse]www.Lebenstest.de[/noparse] bestellt, aber die offene Forderung noch nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## guido-burkhard (27 April 2007)

*AW: Lebenstest.de*

Lesen, dann mit den erlesenen Infos reagieren. Und die Ruhe bewahren!

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11761

http://www.vampir-mafia.de/


----------

